# Everyone say hello to Moya!



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh, major cutie pie!


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh what a pretty girl... How old is she?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very cute and darling human baby, too!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

She's precious. Take lots and lots of pictures. They grow fast.


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks guys.


She is 12 weeks old today.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

HaHa. I just replied to your "found a breeder" thread and didn't realize that you already had your puppy home. Anyway, beautiful puppy!! Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

What a beautiful ball of fluff!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Pillows on the floor... you're very brave! Moya's a sweetie. Congratulations on bringing her home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

what a cute pup!!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Pillows on the floor... you're very brave! Moya's a sweetie. Congratulations on bringing her home.


i was thinking the same thing!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable! Glad it worked out for you. Enjoy!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Moya! Welcome to the world you little adorable fur-ball.


----------



## Sunnie Sky (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello Moya! Very cute. Have fun....


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

Hehe thanks guys.

man she sure is shy! I know, I know... its her first day and all.... She has been really good though! Went potty outside without any fuss... no messes yet!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

Moya is cute! Congratulations!

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Well, that is one adorable puppy!!!! What a beautiful face she has. Congratulations!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

That is one cute puppy!!!!!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She's PRECIOUS!!!! What happy little smilie pictures you got too! Contratulations! So.. how did you come up with her cute name?

Tiffany


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Oh, she's beautiful!~ I see she has quite big paws too, how much does she weigh now? I bet she's going to be a big beautiful girl!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh, how cute! Both babies are adorable!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She is very cute! 

I was just reading through the other thread. What is her parents registered names? And the kennel name? 

Thanks


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Moya is so cute, such a little fur ball. As hard as it's gets sometime, make sure to enjoy the puppy days, they go by so fast.


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

Her name is from a TV show I loved called "Farscape" it always seemed like a beautiful name to me and it just fits her so well... She smiles all the time!

Parent names were Rosa-Dam, and Buddy-Sire from OakCrest Merrygolds, Myerstown PA


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

*Update* I don't want to freak out, but she is going potty outside already, no accidents! And she can already play fetch!!!!! I guess to balance things out though she has already stolen my wife's shoe at least three times! lol!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It sounds like she is working out famously! What a cutie she is, you must be so pleased.


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

What is starting to scare me is the size of her paws!! I think she is going to be quite a big girl!


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

The list picture where your baby and furbaby are smiling is absolutely wonderful!

Cheers..
-JI


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Both of your kids are cuties but Moya is just a little furball. Their paws always look big when they are small and she will grow into them in no time. Just make sure to lots of pictures because they grow up so fast.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awwww, she is adorable! Congratulations and welcome to the forum!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My gosh she is adorable, love her big paws, she is so fluffy


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She is a cutie!! Post lots of pics ok!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Such a sweet puppy.


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

What a cute furball! And a pretty face.


----------



## elliesmom (Apr 26, 2008)

Wow, imagine my suprise to just be browsing about goldens and found this thread. I had to join because I think we just adopted Moya's brother today!!! He was born 12-23-07 and had the same parents from Oakcrest Merrygolds! I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I thought at first that Moya was a male because of her paws. She sure looks like a beauty! I love her coloring too.


----------



## janet (Apr 14, 2008)

she's so lovely!!!!!!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Beautiful pup--what a sweetie!


Ellie'smom--welcome to the Forum, too! And just WHERE are those pics???? Hmmm?

LOL

SJ


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Moya is beautiful.


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!
Congrats Ellie's Mom!!!!!


----------



## breezy_carol (Jun 5, 2008)

Red Dwarf, I was surfing the net looking for a breeder and came across Oakcrest Merrygolds. When I googled them I found this forum. I can not PM or email you because I don't have enough posts.

How did you find the breeder? And how did you decide they were reputable?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Congrats! It looks like shes gonna be a big girl


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I am also considering a puppy from Oakcrest. How was your experience with them? How is Moya's health? She certainly is cute!


----------



## ErinJ (Jun 19, 2008)

RedDwarf said:


> *Update* I don't want to freak out, but she is going potty outside already, no accidents! And she can already play fetch!!!!! I guess to balance things out though she has already stolen my wife's shoe at least three times! lol!


SOOO adorable!!:bowl:


----------



## naderalmaleh (Dec 11, 2007)

What a cute pup... beautiful when fully grown... My pups name is MIA


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Moya looks so cuddly, I just want to snuggle her! Congrats!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*How is Moya now?*

Currently looking into OakCrest and am wondering how Moya is now? Would you still recommend OakCrest?

I know there was another poster who adopted one of Moya's siblings - how is that going?


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

Luvgolds,

Moya has grown up to be a big beautiful member of the family. She is very happy and healthy. I would still highly recommend Oakcrest as we have had no issues with our pup.

Here's some pictures from xmas:


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*Incredible!*

Moya is really beautiful. Thank you sooo much for the quick reply and the pictures! It really helps to get such great feedback. We are visiting OakCrest soon for a litter to be ready later this summer, so this is very timely. Thus far all references have contacted have been really positive - but those were the references provided to us. Finding a reference like you online, says a lot.

Would you be willing to email off-line regarding your experience? In particular, I'm wondering who Moya's parents are...and a few other 'off-line' type questions.


----------



## fotodevil (Jun 23, 2008)

*Another Oakcrest Pup*

I also bought a golden from Norma and Oakcrest. Nilla will be a year old on Friday, but after seeing RedDwarfs pictures, I think Nilla and Moya could be twins. 

Anyway, I would recommend Oakcrest. Just an FYI, Nilla's parents are June and Caesar.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Congratulation on bringing Moya home. She is a cutie!!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

*getting a puppy, too!*

I just saw the posting from fotodevil - I missed that before now!

Just wanted to update that we have decided to get a puppy from the same place, too.  They were born a few weeks ago and I'm having a very hard time waiting! Once I have pictures I will definitely be posting. Haven't posted much since we made the decision, but am pouring over all the info on what to do for a new puppy. It's been a long time (almost 12 yrs) since we had a puppy, so there is a lot to learn and refresh on!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello, Moya! Welcome to GRF!


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

Great pics!! Love these pups


----------



## ceustace (Sep 17, 2009)

*Looking for a puppy*

Does anyone know anything about OakCrest Merrygolds in PA? We are interested in a puppy from that breeder.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If you read some of the posts above, alot of people are happy with their pups from them. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

What a cute pup!!!


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

I could just eat her with a spoon! So cute!!!!


----------



## serenity (Sep 18, 2009)

Moya is so cute! I love the big fluffy rolly polly ones! Make sure to post lots more pics!


----------



## ceustace (Sep 17, 2009)

We just picked a pup from Oakcrest Merrygolds and the parents are June and Caesar. How is you golden? Have you had a good experience? Any information would help.
Thanks


----------



## Obi's Mom (Jul 16, 2009)

Omg...she is a beauty!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Moya is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Electra glide Dave (Nov 23, 2009)

*oakcrest*

we just picked up our second golden from norma . The first one is 2 1/2 years and the second one we got is 16 weeks. They both are great dogs.


----------



## RedDwarf (Nov 18, 2007)

Good looking pup you have there Dave... and I love the name  I guess you could call me Fat boy Simon  hehe


----------



## BonnieM (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh my...I don't know who's cuter...Moya or the baby. They are both darling. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Electra glide Dave (Nov 23, 2009)

RedDwarf said:


> Good looking pup you have there Dave... and I love the name  I guess you could call me Fat boy Simon  hehe


 Her name is HARLEY (can't tell i am a Harley fanatic) she is the one in the picture the new puppy we just got from Norma is named Bella

We have taken Harley from pensylvania to Dallas tx., then to north carolina she travels so well. 

I have never owned a golden until these two but they are the smartest dogs I have owned.


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

*oakcrest merrygolds.. feedback*

Hi all.

Any more feedback about Merrygold to offer? I am in contact with Norma Ramer, and would love to know more about her pups and other opinions. 

Pups will be ready at the end of Jan. '10

Happy New year to all...

Pat
at the Jersey shore...


----------



## psdumas (Apr 3, 2009)

Red Dwarf, are you happy with your golden from Merrygolds? I am considering them as well.. Many thanks..
Pat
at the Jersey Shore


----------



## ceustace (Sep 17, 2009)

We purchased a pup from Norma and he is wonderful. He is 4 1/2 months, handsome, intelligent, and very content. He is getting ready to start his second obedience training and responds well to commands. It was a pleasant experience working with Norma and we got to see both our pups parents and grandparents on site. Hope this helps- best of luck!!!


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Hi there Electra Glide Dave, my Oakcrest puppy is named Harley, too! We aught to get our Harley's together! You can call me Road King Custom  

PSDUMAS - my Harley from Oakcrest is 7 1/2 mths old now. His parents are Tori & Cesar. He's really doing well - so smart. He picks commands up so quickly, and is so eager to please. We're actually thinking of getting him into agility, because he is amazing when we go hiking. I cannot get over how well he does with the obstacles in the woods. Our only "issue" at this point is separation anxiety. We gave up on the crate to early because he was doing so well. We're working on it, though. Outside of the separation anxiety he's great! 

It's so nice to hear of others that have gotten puppies from Oakcrest, and those of you with a second, too!


----------



## GoldenFan (Dec 14, 2009)

a cutie pa-tootie!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG.......she is way too cute. Congrats!!!


----------



## Electra glide Dave (Nov 23, 2009)

here is a photo of our 2 goldens from Oakcrest. 
On the left is the youngest her name is Bella born 8/18/2009
sire: Ceasar
Dam: Summer

On the right is Harley Born 6/03/2007
Sire: Buddy 
Dam: Tosha

Both are great dogs and get along very well with each other.


----------



## luvgolds (May 20, 2009)

Great pictures Dave! Thanks for posting them. I remember seeing and petting a pregnant Summer when we picked Harley up! 
Below is Harley, born 5/30/09:
Sire: Cesar
Dame: Tori

The pictures are a bit fuzzy, taken on my blackberry, but they are from last night so they are very recent! Note the "Harley" collar


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

She is so pretty!


----------



## Electra glide Dave (Nov 23, 2009)

Both our dogs wear Harley collars.........They are both good dogs, we have not any problems


----------



## gfoley00 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Oakcrest*

I also purchased 2 pups at the same time (Nova and Sandy) from Oakcrest back in March or 2010. We picked them up in May 2010 (8 weeks old)...I literally went there with my wife to pick out 1 puppy and left picking out 2 puppies...I posted a few pictures of them...(Nova is the white one)...They have been absolutely great and I would recommend from Norma/Oakcrest.


----------



## gfoley00 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Oakcrest*

Forgot the pics...Nova is the white one


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Moya*

Congrats on Puppy Moya!!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

gfoley00 said:


> I also purchased 2 pups at the same time (Nova and Sandy) from Oakcrest back in March or 2010. We picked them up in May 2010 (8 weeks old)...I literally went there with my wife to pick out 1 puppy and left picking out 2 puppies...I posted a few pictures of them...(Nova is the white one)...They have been absolutely great and I would recommend from Norma/Oakcrest.


Nice pics! Congrats for raising two fine pups! Any words of wisdom for my wife and I, who have two nearly 10 week old Goldens? :listen:


----------



## Serawyn (May 23, 2011)

Moya is a smooch baby! Thank you for sharing photos!


----------



## gfoley00 (Jun 13, 2011)

*10 week old pup tips*

1 - CRATE TRAIN - We did this early and they love their crates...it is kind of funny that they just know at night, when I put them out to potty, they come back in and go right to their crates because they know it is bedtime...So if I say CRATE, they go to their crates as well
2 - FOOD - We feed our dogs ORIJEN...expensive ($70/bag...but we get a 20-30% coupon almost every time...so really like $55/bag)...but they LOVE IT and their coats are awesome and they are very healthy
3 - TRAINING - Put the time in NOW, because it goes a long way (even consider taking him to a training class - we did ours at PETSMART and it was successful)


----------



## tahill (Jul 19, 2011)

gfoley00 said:


> I also purchased 2 pups at the same time (Nova and Sandy) from Oakcrest back in March or 2010. We picked them up in May 2010 (8 weeks old)...I literally went there with my wife to pick out 1 puppy and left picking out 2 puppies...I posted a few pictures of them...(Nova is the white one)...They have been absolutely great and I would recommend from Norma/Oakcrest.


I just purchased my first golden from Oakcrest Merrygolds and my little girl, Chloe is the best! She is so sweet. I would recommend Oakcrest Merrygolds to anyone!


----------



## kspyderx8 (Feb 2, 2012)

Marley came from Norma Ramer 3+ years ago. He's the best dog we've ever had! The farm was SO clean, the dogs had a huge pasture to run in, his parents were there, Marley and his two siblings were very affectionate and calm - obviously handled a lot. The records were impeccable - vaccinations, worming, weaning, food given to him, veterinary visit. He had no worms or fleas when he came home. 
Norma kept the female pup. Marley received his CGC and TDI therapy certification when he was only a year of age. He is VERY gentle, calm, easy to train and devoted! We will return to Norma when we decide to have a new dog someday. 
Great choice for a golden!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

She's beautiful


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

I replied to the first post but then saw this thread was from 2008! She is beautiful but not a puppy now!


----------

